# Sven clogs



## akirapuff (May 9, 2016)

Does anyone have any experience with these wooden clogs? I have tried danskos but have mixed feelings about danskos.


----------



## DamageInc (May 9, 2016)

I've always used Ox-On clogs.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 9, 2016)

A like topic on Clogs was had a couple of years ago. I explained how Dansko/Sanita basically suck and Troentorp are what the people "in the know" wear. I've had mine for almost five years now, I would have gone through four or five pair of crap-ko.

http://www.troentorpsclogs.com/clog-shop/mens

Where I get them I have the Five Star and the steel toes Picasso for when I feel like kicking a little a$$.

http://www.shoebuy.com/troentorp-bastad-clogs/category_1553


----------



## akirapuff (May 13, 2016)

I have just received my sven clogs. It is very different from dansko clogs. Much lighter due to wooden construction and my feet feels very planted. More comfy standing erect also. I think i will like these clogs.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 31, 2016)

Just ordered the Troentorp Van Gogh black clogs. Usually go 45 but my Sanita tight with soaks so ordered the size 46.


----------



## akirapuff (Jun 1, 2016)

Although I am happy with my sven, I also ordered troentorp four star also. I'll put up a comparison. Just found out sven is also a supplier of materials for clogmaster, which some people rave about.


----------



## akirapuff (Jun 14, 2016)

Ok troentorp is way better in everyway.. Thanks mucho bocho. In comparasion to the sven clogs, the leather is super soft but somehow retains its shape, alderwood footbed is much smoother to the touch and supposedly moisture absorbing. My foot is bone dry all the time at work. And traction is better too. Also slightly more shock absorbing due to thicker sole. Sven has more wood and thin sole. I highly recommend!


----------

